

A Notary Protocol for the Blockchain - kordless
https://github.com/NotaryChains/NotaryChainDocs

======
a-b
There is a similar service already here
[http://trustatom.com/](http://trustatom.com/)

~~~
iambot
Which in turn seems simliar (albeit more featureful) to
[http://www.proofofexistence.com/](http://www.proofofexistence.com/)

------
heliumcraft
How is this different from ethereum?

~~~
VMG
Completely.

~~~
heliumcraft
Can you elaborate? Can't one implement this in ethereum?

------
dang
We changed the url from
[http://www.notarychains.com/](http://www.notarychains.com/) since this seems
to be where the substance is.

